# 58661 with 58662????



## krcosby (Jul 14, 2015)

Dr did a RSO and a left ovarian cyst drainage. Can I bill both 58661 and 58662 with modifiers specifying side?


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 15, 2015)

These are billable together however you don't need RT/LT with these codes; only 51 on the 58661. You will probably have difficulty with some carriers paying both. The physician's operative report documentation is important in an appeal.


----------

